
Linux 4.12 Ubuntu Benchmarks with AMD Ryzen, Intel Kabylake - nwrk
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=12way-corex-prep&num=2
======
geezerjay
From the benchmarks, it appears that something fishy goes on with the Himeno
Benchmark v3.0 test.

It's very weird that throughout all benchmarks Ryzen processors are either on-
par with the high-end Xeon and i7 processors or overperform them by a
considerable margin, but in the Himeno Benchmark v3.0 test the same processors
are held back and forced to halve their performance regarding Intel's least-
performing processor.

The performance hit shown in this particular benchmark is simply too high,
particularly when compared with all other benchmarks where Ryzen processors
are repeatedly the top performing processors.

